# TV blanco y negro



## gualberto (Oct 26, 2007)

tengo un televisor blanco y negro de 5 pulgadas y esta mal.
que tine los siguientes problemas:
-la imagen es prqueña
- la imagen se desconfigura en la parte superior
- hay una linea en el centro horizontalmente.

¿que seccion debo revisar?


----------



## Elvic (Oct 28, 2007)

prueba capacitores electrolíticos  probablemente están secos 
sección vertical out


----------



## clocko (Oct 29, 2007)

revisa voltajes a la salida del regulador,

yo tuve un problema similar en una televison que la imagen no abarcaba toda la pantalla ademas que se veia muy borrosa y obscura, y el voltaje que daba el regulador no era suficiente (no era el correcto). espero y te sirva esta información.


----------

